# Deutschland-Karten für Usermap



## sheeba1507 (10. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

für ein Projekt benötige ich Umriß-Karten von Deutschland und seinen
Bundesländern.
Bei der Google-Suche stoße ich aber immer wieder auf Urheber-Rechte
oder Karten zum Kauf.

Die von mir benötigten Karten sollten ungefähr so aussehen, wie sie unter
meine-stadt.de oder von der Arbeitsagentur verwendet werden.

Kann mir jemand eine Adresse nennen, wo ich Karten-Material erhalten kann,
welche ich frei verwenden darf, ohne rechtliche Schritte gegen mich befürchten
zu müssen ?

Schon jetzt vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Gruß, Mike


----------



## fluessig (10. November 2007)

Im Prinzip kannst du dir eine Karte holen und sie selber mit einem Vektorprogramm nachzeichnen. Da du dabei ohnehin abstrahierst (die Details der Grenzen sind da ja nicht so wichtig, also zeichne nicht pixelgenau nach), hast du eine eigene Karte geschaffen und darauf auch als einziger das Urheberrecht.


----------



## sheeba1507 (10. November 2007)

Diese Idee hatte ich auch schon.

Jedoch wollte ich, bevor ich mir die Mühe mache, vorher einfach mal
nachfragen, ob es diese Karten auch schon fertig und frei verfügbar gibt.

Gruß, Mike


----------



## wichtel9999 (10. November 2007)

Grundsätzlich kann ich Dir solch eine Karte schon geben, da ich diverse Karten selber erstellt habe. Aber wenn Du sie in einer Usermap anwenden möchtest musst Du ja auch die Eckkoordinaten haben, weil sonst nützt Dir das ja nicht viel.

Hier mal ein Link zu einer Karte von mir mit Flüssen, Autobahnen und Landesgrenzen für D, A und CH.

Lieben Gruss aus Finnland

Andy alias wichtel


----------



## sheeba1507 (11. November 2007)

Hallo Andy,

vielen Dank für das Angebot, jedoch kann ich derartige Karten nicht gebrauchen.
Die Karten sollten schon ähnlich dem Aufbau sein, wie er z.B. bei
http://www.meine-stadt.de oder der Arbeitsagentur verwendet wird.

Mir würde auch schon eine Scan-Kopie aus einem Weltatlas oder sonstigen
Karten-Vorlagen genügen. Hauptsache, es sind die Grenzen der Bundesländer
eingezeichnet.
Ebenso dazu passend benötige ich die Bundesländer mit den Grenzen der
Landkreise.

Ich weiß, ich habe mir viel vorgenommen. Aber das Endergebnis, welches mir
vorschwebt, wird mich für die Mühe entschädigen.

Gruß, Mike


----------



## akrite (12. November 2007)

...ist das Problem noch aktuell ? Hier gibt es welche, wenn die nicht ausreichend ist, habe ich noch 2 andere (selbstgemacht) mit mehr Details.


----------



## chmee (12. November 2007)

Sheeba, solch eine Karte zu basteln ist eine Sache von einer Stunde. Somit wärst Du schon vor 2 Tagen fertig gewesen. Nur mal am Rande. 

Dass Du eine frei nutzbare Karte findest, die genau Deinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird, halte ich für mühsamer, als sie "einfach mal" schnell nachzubauen.

http://episcangis.hygiene.uni-wuerzburg.de/images/manual/popdensity.gif
http://www.inkassobuero.de/images/content/schuldneratlas_kreise_gross.jpg
http://www.landkreis-cham.de/struktur/163/internetdienste/dokumente/Image_Plz-Zonen.gif

Und hier noch als AI für Illustrator: http://www.denic.de/de/domains/statistiken/regionale_verteilung/2005.html

mfg chmee


----------



## sheeba1507 (14. November 2007)

@akrite
Diese Karten hatte ich auch schon gefunden, allerdings stört mich hierbei
die große Schrift im Ländernamen.


> ... wenn die nicht ausreichend ist, habe ich noch 2 andere (selbstgemacht) mit mehr Details.


Lieber wäre mir eine Variante mit weniger Details.
Wie gesagt, ich benötige lediglich die Ländergrenzen. Städte und Ländernamen
werden nicht benötigt.

@chmee


> Sheeba, solch eine Karte zu basteln ist eine Sache von einer Stunde. Somit wärst Du schon vor 2 Tagen fertig gewesen. Nur mal am Rande.


Dazu fehlt mir leider die Zeit und die Geduld. 

Die Karten aus deinen Links konnte ich ebenfalls nicht verwenden.
Sie beinhalten zu viele Details. 

Trotzdem Danke euch beiden. Muß wohl noch weitersuchen.

Gruß, Mike


----------



## chmee (14. November 2007)

Die AI-Datei lässt sich doch sehr einfach anpassen, da aller Voraussicht alles Vektoren sind, die man löschen kann. Was bleibt sind die Grenzmarkierungen.

mfg chmee


----------

